# a little help with perches??



## DomLatham19 (Aug 10, 2014)

Heyy. Im considering the eventual purchase or a green tree python (once ive learned all I can snd can leave nothing to chance). I have a brief idea of how I want the tank and where I will purchase most of its aspects. My question is does anyone have reccomendations of good perches I could use for the snake, preferably natural look than pvc.. unless I have reason to use pvc? All help welcomed CHEERS


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

DomLatham19 said:


> Heyy. Im considering the eventual purchase or a green tree python (once ive learned all I can snd can leave nothing to chance). I have a brief idea of how I want the tank and where I will purchase most of its aspects. My question is does anyone have reccomendations of good perches I could use for the snake, preferably natural look than pvc.. unless I have reason to use pvc? All help welcomed CHEERS



Branches :2thumb: different shapes and sizes so he/she doesn't get used to it and uses different muscles etc.
no branches with sap on them and there a type of wood that is poisonous i can't remember which sorry, give them a good wash and dry out.
attach to the viv with wooden or metal L brackets.:2thumb:


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

PVC perches are good for snakes that require high humidity and they're easier to keep clean.

You generally want a few straight branches that are thinner than the snakes, GTP's prefer to perch on a straight branch that's thinner than they are.

They should ideally be removable as well as it's easier to also remove the snake from the viv if it's coiled on a perch.

There is no wood that is poisonous. Sap and oils secreted by fresh pine and other soft woods are know to be toxic so avoid any fresh soft wood.
Dried or processed wood from a shop is ok and even better if it's been varnished and sealed.
Hard woods and fruit trees are very good. 

I would suggest you buy a copy of Gregg Maxwells book The Complete Condro. It's not the cheapest but it's the go to bible for GTP's.


----------

